# When East & West Meet ....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug .... the combined post is *95* - oops, now - *96* .... can the 2nd Big Bang be far behind?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug .... the combined post is *95* - oops, now - *96* .... can the 2nd Big Bang be far behind?
> [snapback]69682[/snapback]​


Yall _bad_ , I know that!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey, EE! I just hit 50, doug's at 46....and with your 27 (yep - you've got the #3 spot) - - - we've surpassed the combined 100 mark!







YIPPPEEEEE!!! Can you hear the bells????





































We're bad - uh huh - we're bad - uh huh


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Stunning! Absolutely stunning!

I can't believe I had to step away and miss the big moment, but DW was insisting I stop and have dinner with my family. Personally, I found that wholey unreasonable. That is until my children asked her who the strange man was that was having dinner with them!

This has been great fun, but I am looking forward to 2006, and scaling back to a more conservative 15-20 posts a day!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hmmm, do posts that talk about posts actually count as POSTS?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> Hmmm, do posts that talk about posts actually count as POSTS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I think so. sunny If it looks like a post and reads like a post, my bet is it is probably a Post. lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennsteers said:


> Hmmm, do posts that talk about posts actually count as POSTS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At any sporting event I have ever witnessed, it dosen't matter how ugly it was getting there, a 'W' is a 'W'. And I think we can all agree, this has been ugly!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(And apparently, it isn't over yet!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> this has been ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - who you calling ugly?!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Dem dere posters weuns r thinkin is who you be talkin bout.
sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> Dem dere posters weuns r thinkin is who you be talkin bout.
> sunny sunny
> 
> Dallas
> [snapback]69783[/snapback]​


LMAO

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dem dere posters weuns r thinkin is who you be talkin bout.
sunnyÂ sunny

LMAO

Thor

I would laugh 
But I think I have a brain freeze









Don


----------

